# Gold pan trick



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2007)

Instead of using filters to recover precipitants, try flushing them into a small fininshing type gold pan. I like the one made by Garrett. The riffles keep the precipitant in the pan while you add water to wash it. Then add your favorite flux and mix it right in the pan. After that, drop/scrape the mix directly into your melting dish.

What does this achieve? You did not lose even one flake to a filter. Everything ends up in the flux, and that means more profit for you.


----------



## mike.fortin (Aug 18, 2007)

Psychic--do you try to dry it in the metling dish before using a torch oni t? Mike.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2007)

I prefer to leave the flux and precipitant damp, since it keeps the material from blowing away when the torch is used.


----------



## Ian_B (Aug 18, 2007)

This seems like it would be a good idea for Flat Pack's perhaps?

First crush the flat packs to dust or very small particles. Treat the particulate with Acid Peroxide in a bucket. Agitate with ?? large wooden spoon??. Wait a day or 2 agitating whenever the chance arises. Drain The AP for material in bucket, and add a gallon of water. Drain water and add another gallon. Drain a final time and let material dry in bucket... or perhaps on a cookie sheet? or even skip the drying process entirely and go directly to the panning process.???

Sounds like it might work. I'll have to try it and post results. the only thing is I have less than a pound of flat packs and other IC's


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 19, 2007)

The beauty of the finishing pan is anything heavier than water will be caught in the riffles, so you can wash the particulate matter or precipitate as much as necessary, while the material is in the pan.

When the rim of the finishing pan is tilted 45 degrees, the riffle section is only inclined about 5 degrees. Unless you flush the pan with a large amount of liquid, nothing will get lost.


----------

